# Digital Concepts



## Monaque (Jan 17, 2018)

I thought I`d combine some of my concepts into one thread to save multiple posts. Here are a couple to start off with. There are part of my Rock Tree series, earlier versions. The first is Heartbreak and the second Chaos.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 20, 2018)

A few more.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 20, 2018)

And the latest ones. These changed as I saw more story there, and obviously they took a whole lot longer. Also they included something called the Fireflower, which is a subject of a short story I wrote which I then included to expand the story. If that makes any sense. They also tend to stretch the complementary colour idea I started out with when I first created these. The first is called *Valley Of The Fireflowers*, and the second is called *Keeper Of The Sacred Isle*.






Please don`t hesitate if you have any questions.

Again, thanks for looking. Unfortunately that`s all for now as I haven`t completed any more. Hopefully more to come in the future, maybe expand on the Fireflower side of things. Maybe I`ll even post the story.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 20, 2018)

striking!


----------



## Monaque (Jan 20, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> striking!



I guess the colours help in that regard, also gives you an insight into what my crazy brain is like. :geek:


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 21, 2018)

i've seen many forms of undeniable fringe embodied.

i'll grant creative, bold, moderately surreal.

crazy brain, nah.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 21, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> i've seen many forms of undeniable fringe embodied.
> 
> i'll grant creative, bold, moderately surreal.
> 
> crazy brain, nah.



Well I guess we all think we are the only ones


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2018)

The figures seem to detract from the mood in that they make me think another fantasy si-fi image thingy..I like the ones that make me look for a recognisable image an go from there..I reckon the two tone effect gives the works more feeling over the more three dimensional works..enjoyed


----------



## Monaque (Jan 24, 2018)

escorial said:


> The figures seem to detract from the mood in that they make me think another fantasy si-fi image thingy..I like the ones that make me look for a recognisable image an go from there..I reckon the two tone effect gives the works more feeling over the more three dimensional works..enjoyed



Thanks, that`s the beauty of images/paintings, we all see something different.


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2018)

Ive seen many works of art in flea markets an on pub walls that would stand up to any well known contemporary at the top places...often it's the backstory that makes an artist more sought than others but still there has to be a starting point when viewing a work or style and see if the artist evolves or returns back to what pleased the buyers or crit..still I'm in the orange an black experience an it will be cool to see if you evolves...


----------



## Monaque (Jan 24, 2018)

escorial said:


> Ive seen many works of art in flea markets an on pub walls that would stand up to any well known contemporary at the top places...often it's the backstory that makes an artist more sought than others but still there has to be a starting point when viewing a work or style and see if the artist evolves or returns back to what pleased the buyers or crit..still I'm in the orange an black experience an it will be cool to see if you evolves...



Yeah me too, still not sure where it will all end up, or if it has an end, or just keep moving to different places. I may well go back to painting something slightly simpler.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 25, 2018)

cover art (all kinds, including webpage).
poster-playbills-community event banners/billboards, etc.
personalized event components.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 25, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> cover art (all kinds, including webpage).
> poster-playbills-community event banners/billboards, etc.
> personalized event components.


Someone did mention that one of them looked like cover art for a CD. I`ve done a few websites and album artwork in my time (I have also sold oils in galleries over the years), I guess this side of things is just me being wistful and arty. But you never know.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 28, 2018)

I forgot one, not one of the latest ones, from a little earlier.
Spark Of The Rock Tree.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 16, 2018)

My latest piece, aimed more towards the design end of the art spectrum as I am thinking of getting something printed on a T-shirt or something like that. A friend has done this for a while now and encouraged me to think about it. It also introduces two characters called Mook the punk mouse, and Caveat the cat. I am working on another piece with them in mind primarily, and then maybe something simpler in design for a T-shirt maybe.


----------

